# Hedgehog and Friends Products?



## thehalcyon (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello!

Next month I will be picking up my new hedgie from a breeder. I have been looking at buying new supplies (I have some from my previous hedgehog though). I stumbled on a website from the hedgehog subreddit called:https://hedgehogsandfriends.com/

They seem to make nice shampoos and cage cleaners that are specifically formulated for hedgehogs.

I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this new company, and if they can shed any insight on the quality of their products. I was thinking about buying a shampoo/cage cleaner bundle, but it's a bit expensive including shipping costs, so I just wanted to hear more opinions before I make the purchase! Thanks


----------



## hanayokoizumi (Dec 28, 2016)

They seem safe. The products are made by breeders and they have tested them on their herds, and as far as i can tell there are no dangerous ingredients in them. The only thing i might be concerned about it scent, because if its strong it might be irritating, but they say their herds are fine and that the scent isnt strong or overwhelming. I would give it a shot


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

With my hedgehog, lavender is certainly a welcome smell to her, and it's never caused any problems.

Gotta ask though, why spend $17 on a bottle of vinegar and lavender essential oils mixed together?

For $12 you could make about a year's supply worth. White vinegar, water and a few drops of lavender essential oil in a $1 spray bottle and you're set. 

Unless they've found a way to make vinegar not smell strongly, I wouldn't buy too many of those products. Very expensive.


----------



## hedgehogsandfriends (Apr 19, 2017)

Lopi said:


> With my hedgehog, lavender is certainly a welcome smell to her, and it's never caused any problems.
> 
> Gotta ask though, why spend $17 on a bottle of vinegar and lavender essential oils mixed together?
> 
> ...


Hey there, we just wanted to pop by and respond to some questions about our products  Our Cage Cleaner actually isn't Vinegar mixed with a few drop of lavender oil. It's formulated and manufactured by one of the best Organic Product manufacturers in the country and produced at their facility. The formula is not made with vinegar, but a core component of vinegar plus a number of other safe cleansing ingredients. The full ingredient list is available on the product detail pages. Our Cage Cleaner and Shampoo are not products we make at home, but professionally made in a lab with the best quality ingredients. Homemade vinegar cleansers smell very strongly of vinegar and aren't nearly as effective as our Squeaky Clean Cage Cleaner. Squeaky Clean doesn't smell like vinegar because it's not just a bottle of vinegar  We have a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee - so if you try out the product(s) and aren't happy we'll make it right. We feel confident offering this guarantee because we know how well it works. We've been putting Squeaky Clean through its paces for over a year in cleaning our own herd's cages. And we've been getting rave reviews from our customers!

As far as our pricing goes, we have a hard cost per bottle and we think the price is quite fair. The 16oz bottle that is $17 will clean over 100 cages, so that's about $0.17 per cage clean 

Please let us know if you have any other questions about the products or their efficacy. We're very happy to answer them. Thanks so much!


----------



## hedgehogsandfriends (Apr 19, 2017)

thehalcyon said:


> Hello!
> 
> Next month I will be picking up my new hedgie from a breeder. I have been looking at buying new supplies (I have some from my previous hedgehog though). I stumbled on a website from the hedgehog subreddit called:https://hedgehogsandfriends.com/
> 
> ...


Hey Halycon,

Congrats on your upcoming hedgie  Thanks so much for your interest in our products. We have been getting some really amazing reviews from our customers. You can actually check those out on our website. We use a third party review system and we automatically publish every review, so there is no review doctoring going on.

We also have some reviews left on our Facebook page which you can check out here: https://www.facebook.com/pg/hedgehogsandfriends/reviews/

In addition, we believe so much in our products that we offer a 100% Satisfaction Guarantee. So if you try them and don't love them, we'll make it right 

Please let us know if you have any other questions we can answer. Thanks so much! And please come back and show us a photo of your new hedgie when you get him or her.


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

Umm, ok, sounds good and everything but mind if I ask if you created two accounts to show your products?

That guy's first post is about you guys, then your first post on the forum just happens to be responding to this particular thread?


----------



## hedgehogsandfriends (Apr 19, 2017)

Lopi said:


> Umm, ok, sounds good and everything but mind if I ask if you created two accounts to show your products?
> 
> That guy's first post is about you guys, then your first post on the forum just happens to be responding to this particular thread?


I didn't create the post asking about our own products. Halycon is not affiliated with us. I have Google Alerts setup for my brand name so I got the alert about the post here and responded as a brand representative. My Hedgehogs and Friends business partner also has a personal account here under the username "Aleira". We definitely wouldn't create a false account to seed posts  If you were an admin, I'm sure you could get the IP addresses and see that our two accounts are not from the same area.

Let us know if you have any other questions! Thanks so much


----------



## Lopi (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm not an admin or anything, was just suspicious. I apologise. 

I just ordered your cage cleaner as I'm always on a mission to reduce vinegar stink in my house.

Here's hoping it's good stuff. 

I'll post a review when it arrives, but I'm in Canada so I guess it might take some time.


----------



## hedgehogsandfriends (Apr 19, 2017)

Lopi said:


> I'm not an admin or anything, was just suspicious. I apologise.
> 
> I just ordered your cage cleaner as I'm always on a mission to reduce vinegar stink in my house.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Can't wait to hear what you think, good or bad  We really appreciate it


----------

